# Badminton SJ thread



## Supertrooper (25 April 2011)

Not going to be able to watch today as on call :-(( so can people keep me updated on here pls ) 

Does anyone know of any withdrawels this am?


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

I hate it when they only show the top 5 horses  I wish they would put it all on red button!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (25 April 2011)

lucie mcnichol (sp?) and zeus withdrawn after xc


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

What time does the coverage start on the BBC?


----------



## CastleMouse (25 April 2011)

1pm


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Thanks very much CM


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (25 April 2011)

Flora Harris is the only one rejected after the Trot up.


----------



## jules89 (25 April 2011)

keep your eyes peeled for me in the audience


----------



## Puppy (25 April 2011)

Yes, I do wish they'd show all of them, but at least we have the radio coverage


----------



## Weezy (25 April 2011)

Doesn't work on my Mac


----------



## Puppy (25 April 2011)

Weezy said:



			Doesn't work on my Mac 

Click to expand...

The radio coverage? How odd. It works on mine. Where are are you accessing it from? I'm playing it from the main page.


----------



## Weezy (25 April 2011)

Oh I LOVE you   I googled it and it took me to a link on the Badders website, but looking at it again it was 2009 - now accessed from front page and working beautifully 

Is FEI TV showing any of the SJ later?

ETS I see it is on, however I am not paying £10...yet, might change my mind in a bit!

2nd ETS - or not, as it says *Watch high quality, uninterrupted LIVE coverage of the HSBC FEI Classics&#8482; from Badminton (Live coverage unavailable in the UK). *  WHY unavailable in the UK, that is pants!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Aoife Clark has withdrawn vaguely north


----------



## Puppy (25 April 2011)

The time doesn't seem to be too troubling.


----------



## lauzbeefy (25 April 2011)

Am I completely stupid, I cant find the Badminton radio thing at all!!!!


----------



## Thistle (25 April 2011)

Am I being blonde?

Can't find a current results page with the SJ results being added?


----------



## Thistle (25 April 2011)

lauzbeefy said:



			Am I completely stupid, I cant find the Badminton radio thing at all!!!!
		
Click to expand...


On home page, little black bar on the right, click on play arrow


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

Thistle said:



			On home page, little black bar on the right, click on play arrow
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone happen to know if it works for people in countries outside the UK, or if it's just my internet connection?


----------



## lauzbeefy (25 April 2011)

Hahahaha, I spent hours looking for it! I will blame the pregnancy, thank you Thistle!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

I can't find a live sj results page either, having to go by twitter instead


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

lauzbeefy said:



			Hahahaha, I spent hours looking for it! I will blame the pregnancy, thank you Thistle!
		
Click to expand...

It's confusing a lot of people!!  I think next year they might put it in a more prominent place!!


----------



## Kokopelli (25 April 2011)

Slip, slap, slop! PMSL


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

woo go Joseph murphy


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

It is on the homepage of H+H as well interactively. AP and Beau Bear had 2 down


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

I think he's thinking of something else with the ol slip slap slop!!!


----------



## thumperbos (25 April 2011)

How did Joseph Murphy do?


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

thumperbos said:



			How did Joseph Murphy do?
		
Click to expand...

Clear, so finished on 68.6


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Attempting to save myself completely for the BBC 2 coverage 1-3!  

Weezy - I'm on a MacBook and could watch the XC yesterday streaming live from the BBC Sport website, the link for coverage pops up just before it's due to start so if you pop on just before 1 it should be visible somewhere


----------



## tiggs (25 April 2011)

SJ results here
http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/final_results.aspx


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

lmao how funny are the badders radio adverts


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Was hilarious!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Between the Mark Todd and the Horsequest advert I think I was physically sick!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Ah, I missed the Horsequest one but I did wonder it the MT one was a piss take!

And wtf was the 'your horse has guts' one?!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

OMG that Horsequest one is seriously naff.  Only just tuned in (thanks for the clues, hadn't found it before) so await the MT one with bated breath.

Yay its started on tv


----------



## Llewellyn (25 April 2011)

OMG those stables were a mess I would have a break-down working there. 

Yay its started.


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Loved Claire Baldings thing at the start, horse was stunning too! 
Excited now, going to sit in bed and watch it for the next 2 hours


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

loving the old footage of Toddy!


----------



## Katie_B (25 April 2011)

Loving the old shots of Badminton, and the crowd still wandering about on the course whilst Toddy canters past them!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

I'm loving this interview with Mark and Karen


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			See above, it was Miners Frolic 

Click to expand...

Miner's Frolic is honestly one of the best looking horses I've ever seen, such a regal head!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

YAY it's on TV now


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Can I ask why, when clare balding was talking about a bite on the wither, she pointed to the tip of her neck,below the ear?


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Oh My Goodness.....................Mr Tapner is looking SO good.....

Click to expand...

Why did noone tell me how hot he is?!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

I love Paul Tapner and he said he always wanted a pony like mine!


----------



## Katie_B (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Oh My Goodness.....................Mr Tapner is looking SO good.....

Click to expand...

I would agree with you there


----------



## Llewellyn (25 April 2011)

Can't believe those corner angles from a differant camera position  thought they were more acute than that!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Why did noone tell me how hot he is?!!
		
Click to expand...

You should see him in the flesh


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Hilarious to see people scattering like rats as Toddy cantered past!


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 April 2011)

Anyone know what sort of time the final few SJrs are on? 2pm? I've lost the battle for the remote atm but hope to regain it in time!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Oh the irony of Ingrid Klimke talking about approaching the gate in a show jumping canter....


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Ooops Ingrid walking where she came off.


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

How ironic that Ingrid is talking through Huntsmans Close needing a coffin canter!


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

interesting that ingrid did the course walk on the fence she fell at, she should have taken her own advice


----------



## Katie_B (25 April 2011)

Who was it that said that they never introduce fences on TV, as so many people have problems at the fence they walk people through? Can't remember who it was but it's true here!!


----------



## Cash (25 April 2011)

Anyone watching the course walk with Clare Balding and notice Ingrid Klimke saying how you should approach the gate into Huntsman's Close with a 'nice showjumping canter'.....!


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Llewellyn said:



			Can't believe those corner angles from a differant camera position  thought they were more acute than that!

Click to expand...

I know!!!! They are brutal aren't they


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Who was it that said that they never introduce fences on TV, as so many people have problems at the fence they walk people through? Can't remember who it was but it's true here!!
		
Click to expand...

Well whoever it was they're eerily on the money!


----------



## Puppy (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh the irony of Ingrid Klimke talking about approaching the gate in a show jumping canter....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was a touch unfortunate...


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

aww buzz 

LOL dressage on a grass?! Whatever next


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

So lovely to get to see some of Buzz's test, he looked wonderful


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			I know!!!! They are brutal aren't they 

Click to expand...

You wouldn't catch me jumping those!!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Paul was going to take Fred when Matt first left me, but then I kept him....wish I had shipped him off to Paul now as nothings changed and he still has to go!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Tina Cook

"Badminton WILL catch you out" what a confidence boost


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Oh how I love Buzz!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Bloody dogs


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			You wouldn't catch me jumping those!! 

Click to expand...

Not a chance!  Open corners give me the heebie jeebies at the best of times!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Rayef's not my type of horse, being a foreigner and all  but he is gorgeous! When he was grazing in hand earlier his walk was beautiful.


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Well they could at least have mowed it properly 

Click to expand...

I was once at an event, where they had mowed centre line - except it was about 2f to the right of the actual center line   caught a lot out!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Bloody dogs 

Click to expand...

I know they just woke my 3 up & now they're going to be annoying!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

wish they would get on and show some of this mornings sj, watched all this yesterday!


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Rayef's not my type of horse, being a foreigner and all  but he is gorgeous! When he was grazing in hand earlier his walk was beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse and looking great XC - welcome in my stable anytime


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			wish they would get on and show some of this mornings sj, watched all this yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

sssh quiet you, some of us had to have lunch with the family and no access to internet/tv


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

he is stunning and looks like he so enjoys his job


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			sssh quiet you, some of us had to have lunch with the family and no access to internet/tv    

Click to expand...

Ha sorry!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			My digital TV signal keeps crashing out 

Click to expand...

When did you get a tv?!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

And there goes OT plugging whatever that jacket is called  

Did someone say hitair?


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

how much have point 2 paid the bbc for that bit of advertising


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

nice point 2 advert...


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Didnt think the BBc were allowed to advertise..............


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			Lovely horse and looking great XC - welcome in my stable anytime 

Click to expand...

And mine... as long as Laura would keep the ride, I suspect I would be on the deck rather quickly!


 Nice point2 advert there!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

I dont think the P2 saved him, I think his hat did


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			And there goes OT plugging whatever that jacket is called  

Did someone say hitair?  

Click to expand...

Yes I think that is the one


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			LMAO at OT promoting his air jacket - that was my favourite comment yesterday, when Mike Tucker said 'they really do inflate quickly' and Mark Todd said 'I dont know, I dont wear one' 

Click to expand...

Mine as well


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Ooh clever Rayef at the bounce


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			LMAO at OT promoting his air jacket - that was my favourite comment yesterday, when Mike Tucker said 'they really do inflate quickly' and Mark Todd said 'I dont know, I dont wear one' 

Click to expand...

Me too PMSL!

Very subtle there P2.  Probs not helped by the fact that Oli always sounds like he's reading from a script!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

ouchies


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

ah nice to see nicola again stop so quickly


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Not sure I will watch this IK round again. it was very eek!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

IK certainly isn't hanging around


----------



## PuzzlePatch (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			LMAO at OT promoting his air jacket - that was my favourite comment yesterday, when Mike Tucker said 'they really do inflate quickly' and Mark Todd said 'I dont know, I dont wear one' 

Click to expand...

Lol old skool toddy!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

EEk watching IK there that scared me!!

Commentator "mmmyeaaah right to the limit..."


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Argh, do we have to watch Ingrid go harem scarem again!! 

I can't believe an air jacket was ranked as an essential, yet we haven't seen a BP or a Hat!!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

I don't want to watch Ingrid again!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

"She is always very very forward going"


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Does anyone use eventing grease at lower levels?


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Mike: "hmmm yes, right to the limit"


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

That really wasn't an SJ canter


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

I think, if I saw grease at intro/PN I would be scared!


----------



## brushingboots (25 April 2011)

She talked about that fence on the BBC and then fell at it... bit coincidental.. hasn't that happened before with someone else?!

ETA: i was thinking about this grease thigns as OIAM posted; i think from Novice upwards and at BE100 3days i'd use it..


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			"She is always very very forward going" 



Click to expand...

With a style of her own very fast!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

ooh unlucky susanna


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

I thought Susanna Bordone had a camera on her shouldr, then I realised it was her armband attached to her bib


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I thought Susanna Bordone had a camera on her shouldr, then I realised it was her armband attached to her bib 

Click to expand...

Thank you!  That was annoying me!


----------



## daveismycat (25 April 2011)

Need to go and catch my pony as off xc schooling later, keep saying 5 mins more though!


----------



## Puppy (25 April 2011)

Kitsune said:



			nice point 2 advert...
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, so much for the BBC not doing advertising...


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Mary's "little" studs were quite big weren't they?!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Wonder if we are going to see any footage from the head cameras some of them were wearing?


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

PMSL at Zara getting excited meeting DF &LH!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Really like Calma Schelly. Have to admit to using grease last year around a 90 but D had injuries on his legs that were healed but just wanted to protect them. Haven't used it again though!!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			Mary's "little" studs were quite big weren't they?!
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too.


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			PMSL at Zara getting excited meeting DF &LH!
		
Click to expand...

Are they back together? I thought they split up?


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Haha, 'Your wedding soon, and of course there's the big one before that' Poor Zara!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Wonder if we are going to see any footage from the head cameras some of them were wearing?
		
Click to expand...

Hope so!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Awww  Zara excited at meeting Dawn French and Lenny Henry


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			Mary's "little" studs were quite big weren't they?!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, gives me the heeby jeebies to have big pointies in the fronts


----------



## xspiralx (25 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Jeez, so much for the BBC not doing advertising...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very odd that I thought. Odd for such a specific product, not something general like grease or studs.


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Haha, 'Your wedding soon, and of course there's the big one before that' Poor Zara!
		
Click to expand...

Lol I know, mmm cheers for that Claire!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

some of paul tapners footage from headcam is already up


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Haha, 'Your wedding soon, and of course there's the big one before that' Poor Zara!
		
Click to expand...

I clocked that  Still - she doesn't strike me as the sort who will mind


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Yay Camera footage!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

That really showed how acute the hedges in Huntsmans were.


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Anyone else sitting back at the sunken road.. or just me


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

galloping footage on hat cam felt very fast!!??


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

eek! The angle on the bounce looks like nothing until you see the riders POV!


----------



## lauzbeefy (25 April 2011)

sam griffiths horse is so gorgeous!


----------



## Katie_B (25 April 2011)

Oh god, can't watch him fall again


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Happy Times looks tired but is still trying for Sam


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

lauzbeefy said:



			sam griffiths horse is so gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Katie_B said:



			Oh god, can't watch him fall again 

Click to expand...

I know


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Oh god emily, once you take your hand off the rein and hit him with the stick it equals abuse 

Not saying that she did, but in the rules taking your hand off the reins and using the whip is not allowed 

Do feel sorry for her - you can just see her thinking "Not again  "


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Felt sorry for EB at the Lake :/ I just wonder if she was too busy with her hands into the wave and he could've done with a smack on the way in? :/


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Oh god emily, once you take your hand off the rein and hit him with the stick it equals abuse 

Not saying that she did, but in the rules taking your hand off the reins and using the whip is not allowed 

Click to expand...

How are you ever meant to hit them beind the leg then?!


----------



## 9tails (25 April 2011)

Good heavens, that hatcam footage was terrifying!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			How are you ever meant to hit them beind the leg then?!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that!!


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Oh god emily, once you take your hand off the rein and hit him with the stick it equals abuse 

Not saying that she did, but in the rules taking your hand off the reins and using the whip is not allowed 


I have never heard of that rule before??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Ooch Mandiba   poor bugger.  Ooh that made me want to cry.


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I was just thinking that!!
		
Click to expand...

Which is another point, I was surprised how many horses were getting a slap down the shoulder.


Oooooh poor Mandiba


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

She didn't chuck the reins at him then, he just panicked and ran backwards.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Seeing that horse fall a second time after the stop at the bank it looked even nastier!


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Felt sorry for EB at the Lake :/ I just wonder if she was too busy with her hands into the wave and he could've done with a smack on the way in? :/
		
Click to expand...

i thought that, i think i would have been giving it my all coming into the lake knowing his previous form with it


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

I cant believe they showed poor Mandiba falling again


----------



## lauzbeefy (25 April 2011)

9tails said:



			Good heavens, that hatcam footage was terrifying!
		
Click to expand...

It made me feel sick!


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			How are you ever meant to hit them beind the leg then?!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly 
If you have to keep hand on rein you could only hit down the shoulder which is not good!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			How are you ever meant to hit them beind the leg then?!
		
Click to expand...

You keep your hand on the rein! I can use my stick behind the saddle with hand on the rein!

Sorry, read the rules wrong - The whip is never to be used overhand, (eg.  a whip in the right hand being used on the 
left flank).  The use of a whip on a horse&#8223;s head, etc, is always excessive use

She used it over hand but not on the opposite side.


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

That fall of the drop makes me more angry!! If she had retired at fence before!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Quarter marks make our horse go better 

Mandiba looked worried/scared at the flowerbeds and she just smacked him and upset him more. I thought he looked like he ran away from her?? If that was me and I saw my horse fall down a bank like that I would be running after it


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			She didn't chuck the reins at him then, he just panicked and ran backwards.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I watched it again last night and said that but a lot of people were saying different.


----------



## Katie_B (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			She didn't chuck the reins at him then, he just panicked and ran backwards.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you are right, I have happily been proven incorrect! Horrible to watch though.


----------



## Lolo (25 April 2011)

^^ That... I think you're allowed 2 smacks on the approach and 2 straight afterwards?

I think that Karen wasn't angry but hugely worried- I know I'd  stomp and look a bit furious if I was concerned and quite probably sore and winded...


----------



## amage (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Oh god emily, once you take your hand off the rein and hit him with the stick it equals abuse 

Not saying that she did, but in the rules taking your hand off the reins and using the whip is not allowed"
		
Click to expand...

Since when???


----------



## FigJam (25 April 2011)

Gutted I can't be catching the XC highlights and SJ coverage live, but enjoying your guys' commentary on here plus H&H live text feed to keep me updated! 



only_me said:



			Oh god emily, once you take your hand off the rein and hit him with the stick it equals abuse 

Not saying that she did, but in the rules taking your hand off the reins and using the whip is not allowed 

Do feel sorry for her - you can just see her thinking "Not again  "
		
Click to expand...

Where in the rule book does it say this?  As per Nic, how on earth are you supposed to hit behind the leg with a short jumping crop (which I would always do rather than neck/shoulder, exception being a _very_ light tap on outside shoulder approaching a corner) if you don't take your hand off the reins?    As were most/all riders at Badminton yesterday using the whip? 

ETA- just seen your reply saing to keep hand on rein, but this would involve pulling on the horse's mouth whilst doing so and/or slipping the reins/not having as much direction/speed control etc.  Seems an odd way of doing to me...


----------



## Sally-FF (25 April 2011)

mil1212 said:



			i thought that, i think i would have been giving it my all coming into the lake knowing his previous form with it
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think she knows that! It is easy to say that sat on your computer watching!!! I think it is slightly different when you are there riding


----------



## Cash (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			How are you ever meant to hit them beind the leg then?!
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

mil1212 said:



			i thought that, i think i would have been giving it my all coming into the lake knowing his previous form with it
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the horse I think he was on a half stride coming in - she was riding rather backwards and expecting it or at least it looked that way to me


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

do you think if her air jacket hadnt gone off she could have kept hold of him????!!!


----------



## brushingboots (25 April 2011)

Emily B - she's had major issues with that water before - although i do agree she did hit the horse a little late, and should have done it straight away imo. 

Karens didn't chuck the reins at the horse - she let go when she had to otherwise she would have gone with him  I think he backed up and over the side of the drop sadly, because Karen fell off. Nothing to do with the P2 as you didn't really hear it go off. 

Theres no rule about taking your hands of the rein to smack the horse behind the leg to that equalling abuse. Excessive smacking/hitting yes, but not for taking your hand off the rein.


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Well sat William


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			You keep your hand on the rein!
		
Click to expand...

How, drag your hand on the rein back to behind thigh level?!  Don't think I'd want to be loosing my contact & interfering with steering.  Not to mention it'd make for a feeble smack,


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

I felt sorry for Ruth at the bounce as she was giving him the ride of her life. WFP sat like he had glue on his jods!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

It's hard to tell but if she did contribute to him going backwards I don't think it was deliberate?


----------



## Lolo (25 April 2011)

WFP always says any horse who leaves a leg leaves his yard... Will that happen here do you think?


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Its the overhand bit I read wrong - see above guys.

Geeze, don't all jump at once!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Exactly, I watched it again last night and said that but a lot of people were saying different.

Click to expand...

No she didnt and you can see her thinking 'no your going to fall off the drop!' She couldbnt keep hold or run after him cos the P2 went off. SHe looked very concerned walking him back


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Buzz


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Nic and Buzz!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

brushingboots said:



			Emily B - she's had major issues with that water before - although i do agree she did hit the horse a little late, and should have done it straight away imo. 

Karens didn't chuck the reins at the horse - she let go when she had to otherwise she would have gone with him  

Theres no rule about taking your hands of the rein to smack the horse behind the leg to that equalling abuse. Excessive smacking/hitting yes, but not for taking your hand off the rein.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking but couldn't see anything.  Never heard that before.

DT looks like he could have done with a smack on the way in but I think a lot of horses would have jumped that for her.


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Looks like we might get to see the full top 20 sj given how far they've got in the xc highlights already which is good  

Watched the replay of Karen's stop/fall - think the horse just lost its balance. There's not that much room on that step if you've ever stood on it...


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Yeh in all fairness it did look like she was trying to get the air jacket off so she could get down off the bank.


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Buzz jumps these like cavaletti


----------



## PuzzlePatch (25 April 2011)

Yeah, love seeing buzz's round again!


----------



## Puppy (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Felt sorry for EB at the Lake :/ I just wonder if she was too busy with her hands into the wave and he could've done with a smack on the way in? :/
		
Click to expand...

Watching it again, I think that horse knew that the water was coming up, from where he came over the jump with the pick up trucks, and he was already thinking about backing off then. Naughty pony!


----------



## xspiralx (25 April 2011)

Probably unwise for Karen to continue after the two previous stops but hindsight is a wonderful thing - I don't think she was at all to blame for the horse falling off the bank, horrible to watch though.


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

I love buzz


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Poor riders can't win, they don't pat the horse enough, they smack it too much, they don't run after it after falling off, they don't smack it enough... etc etc! I'd never dare ride at something that was to be shown on telly, for that reason alone! :


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

I love Buzz!

Saw him take a stride out at the Joules footbridge at Blair last year, he's amazing!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Yeah he seems to have extra PING in him! There's a moment when he jumps that he seems to get even more air!


----------



## xspiralx (25 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Watching it again, I think that horse knew that the water was coming up, from where he came over the jump with the pick up trucks, and he was already thinking about backing off then. Naughty pony!
		
Click to expand...


I agree, very naughty, he completely backed off and gave her no chance really.

Don't think she did anything wrong - he didn't look upset by the smacks even.

OB is just a joy to watch.


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			No she didnt and you can see her thinking 'no your going to fall off the drop!' She couldbnt keep hold or run after him cos the P2 went off. SHe looked very concerned walking him back
		
Click to expand...

Yup i agree!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

I could watch Buzz jump all day, he certainly doesn't want to touch the rails!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

It seems to me that as a rider you're damned if you do and damned if you don't - you're either too soft or too strict!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Ok, maybe top 15 as we've still got AN, MK, MT, PF & CP to watch


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Poor riders can't win, they don't pat the horse enough, they smack it too much, they don't run after it after falling off, they don't smack it enough... etc etc! I'd never dare ride at something that was to be shown on telly, for that reason alone! :
		
Click to expand...

I never said she smacked it too much

Just that she shouldn't have used it overhand! I think she was let down by the horse.


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

I dont think it was her fault he fell, you can see the horror on her face as she realises he's going to fall and then when he does fall


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Nice tan line Oli!


----------



## brushingboots (25 April 2011)

Oli T is wearing one of those new style BP's with P2 built in...


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

haven't seen Oli's round (stupid digital box) but it sounds like it was no fun at all 


Buzz is getting faster as he goes on!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

wait for her joy now, she's fab is nic!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

olis round is admirably ridden but scary scary scary


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Buzz and Nic are wonderful


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			I never said she smacked it too much

Just that she shouldn't have used it overhand! I think she was let down by the horse. 

Click to expand...

I didn't mean you in particular, or even this thread in particular! Just in general, riders cannot win! I suppose every sport is the same, but I know my OH can watch Rugby (which he plays at a fairly decent level) and not criticise everything the player do or don't do!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Love that Buzz took a stride out to the last

ACM almost is over the fence before he picks his feet up properly


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			I could watch Buzz jump all day 

Click to expand...

me too!
I loved wormy's photo of them last year, standing off at the barrels 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...x=119&ty=98&page=1&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

I like the medical card holder on the Kan, might have to get one of those 

Nicola sounds lovely talking about Buzz like that


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Piggy is so so likeable


----------



## amage (25 April 2011)

Hmmm while watching Mandiba he looked a bit wrong/cramped behind when jumping the vertical on the curved line to the oxer before the flower beds...maybe why he stooped?!?


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Its so frightening to watch, it really is, I just keep thinking that horse is going to kill him one day


----------



## xspiralx (25 April 2011)

How lovely to watch - brings a tear to my eye!

That horse is just a cut above anything else xc, he's amazing.


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

I am 31 and I have just developed the biggest KidCrush on NW & Opposition Buzz - wasn't that an amazing round.

Hating seeing Karen O'Conners fall again  I still think she should have retired at the fence before (armchair eventer :waves: ) but I don't think his fall off the bank was her fault.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Piggy seems really down to earth and likeable


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

I always think of Oli as a horsey Lewis Hamilton!  Sometimes he takes brilliant inspired risks and sometimes they don't pay off :/ if that makes sense?


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

I love Buzz! 
Oli's round was scary yesterday, he's such an amazing rider..
And pretty darn good looking too


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Ok, sj has started - WFP clear round


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

xspiralx said:



			How lovely to watch - brings a tear to my eye!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, shamelessly almost cried watching Nic and Buzz come home!!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I didn't mean you in particular, or even this thread in particular! Just in general, riders cannot win! I suppose every sport is the same, but I know my OH can watch Rugby (which he plays at a fairly decent level) and not criticise everything the player do or don't do!
		
Click to expand...

It's coz I dissed Oli's tan line isn't it


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

aahh at the lake :S :S

The new P2 doesn't look much different to a bp and p2!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Agreed, shamelessly almost cried watching Nic and Buzz come home!!
		
Click to expand...

And me, total teen style crush on them!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

muddygreymare said:



			And pretty darn good looking too 

Click to expand...

ewww!!!!


----------



## milo'n'molly (25 April 2011)

i'm on sky plus and am a bit behind, drrivetime  has just stopped at the lake. give a shout when the sj starts


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

I know what you mean Kitty but I really dont want to watch him jump a 4* on that bloody horse again, he's a fabulous rider and yea he takes some inspired decisions/risks but the horse lets him down


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

*****  eek


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Surely OT has to give up with that horse soon 

Click to expand...

I hope so, I really think it could kill him.


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			It's coz I dissed Oli's tan line isn't it 

Click to expand...

Nah, that's a valid point, doesn't he know you should always wear sunscreen!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Leaving a leg at big log - worrying...


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Shot Oli out of the saddle there!

Viz I agree, I just don't like what he does infront.  I'm no expert but I watch him VS Buzz and there's just no comparisson!

Wether or not I like what Oli does, he's never ever boring to watch


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

Argh Ollys horse looked in pain.


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

P and J jumped the bounce out of water one of the best all day

oh how I *love* Lenamore


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Yay we're getting to see Lenamore now!!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I didn't mean you in particular, or even this thread in particular! Just in general, riders cannot win! I suppose every sport is the same, but I know my OH can watch Rugby (which he plays at a fairly decent level) and not criticise everything the player do or don't do!
		
Click to expand...

lol missed this, sorry for late reply 

I have the upmost respect for anyone who rides at 3* let alone 4* (they become akin to eventing gods ) as I certainly wouldn't be brave enough!

And on the subject, he appears to have a riders tan - similar to the farmer's tan, but complete with hat line across forehead, pearly white legs and the ever so sexy glove line


----------



## amage (25 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			Surely OT has to give up with that horse soon 

Click to expand...

I'd say he'd be a fab "diesel money" horse dropped down a level but he really seems under pressure and not enjoying himself at 4*


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

Love love lenamore!!


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

Is the SJ being shown on bbc 2 or is just on badders radio?


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Lenamore! What a little athlete


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Lenamore :wub: 

Well done to the girl who untangled ACM's reins - do we know how he is this morning? He looked terribly stiff


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			I hope so, I really think it could kill him.
		
Click to expand...

Yea me too its horrid to watch such a talented rider appear to be actually risking his life in a big way everytime he rides that horse.


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Incidentally; what is Piggys real name?


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

Caroline and lenamore through water what a pair!!!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MollyMoomin said:



			Incidentally; what is Piggys real name?
		
Click to expand...

GEorgina


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

RiderLizzie said:



			Is the SJ being shown on bbc 2 or is just on badders radio?
		
Click to expand...

It's coming don't worry - got about 4/5 more riders to show on the highlights and then we'll be on sj

We've only missed 3 so far sj


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

MollyMoomin said:



			Incidentally; what is Piggys real name?
		
Click to expand...

Georgina, she was named piggy by her sisters when she was born as she apparently looked like Piglet out of Winnie the Pooh!

I'm not an obsessive, OH asked me yesterday, so I googled it then


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Lenamore is awesome!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

MollyMoomin said:



			Incidentally; what is Piggys real name?
		
Click to expand...

georgina


----------



## ttt (25 April 2011)

I am watching on BBC 2. Is there anywhere else I can watch the live show jumping? Thanks.


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

How is it that Lenamore makes Badminton look like a BE90?!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

ttt said:



			I am watching on BBC 2. Is there anywhere else I can watch the live show jumping? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, you'll just have to wait another 5/10mins and then they'll go to the show jumping


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

The showjumping is coming, they don't like to show us too much incase we get bored


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Multi tasking here, watching on tv, listening to badminton radio and reading HH live commentary.


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

We're missing a decent chunk of SJ - I presume with no highlights of those who have already jumped.  Hurump


----------



## applestroodle (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			How is it that Lenamore makes Badminton look like a BE90?! 

Click to expand...

I wish we had a like button!!!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Look at Lenamore go!!!!!!!


OK we've seen Lenamore now, can we have the SJ?!


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			It's coming don't worry - got about 4/5 more riders to show on the highlights and then we'll be on sj

We've only missed 3 so far sj
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean we only get about 30 mins SJ? As it's meant to finish at 3pm?


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

LOVE Lenamore


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Kitsune said:



			We're missing a decent chunk of SJ - I presume with no highlights of those who have already jumped.  Hurump 

Click to expand...

Only 4 or 5 riders so far, not like the entire afternoon - we'll get there


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Normally we only get to see the top 6/7 riders SJ


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			The showjumping is coming, they don't like to show us too much incase we get bored 

Click to expand...

How do they think that this would be possible!? :O


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (25 April 2011)

lenamore was flying at the end!!!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

muddygreymare said:



			Does that mean we only get about 30 mins SJ? As it's meant to finish at 3pm? 

Click to expand...

Sj will be over by 3pm anyway. We'll def see the top 10 don't panic


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Look at Mary, always smiling, she's so fab!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Andrew Nicholson was walking infront of me once and dropped his spurs on the floor, he bent down to pick them up and I walked straight into him   he thought it was hilarious - i felt like dying with shame


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

I would love it if Tamarillos retirement was shown on tv but think its unlikely.


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Thank you - poor girl though, I'd develop a complex with that nickname!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

NZ team next year could be scary - AN, MT and BT - Eventing of ye olden days


----------



## ScarlettLady (25 April 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Look at Mary, always smiling, she's so fab!!
		
Click to expand...

I love watching Mary!! she is fab!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			I would love it if Tamarillos retirement was shown on tv but think its unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Wonder if Oli wishes he had kept Land Vision!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

I bet OT is wishing he'd kept the ride on Land Vision and not gone hunting for ACM!


----------



## milo'n'molly (25 April 2011)

did we find out why ben went so slowly?


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			NZ team next year could be scary - AN, MT and BT - Eventing of ye olden days 

Click to expand...

like Ian taking the mikey, AN can't see and MT couldn't hear


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Is this the first year where we've not seen any loose dogs on course?


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

MollyMoomin said:



			This.
		
Click to expand...

Mind you I would probably blub.


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			NZ team next year could be scary - AN, MT and BT - Eventing of ye olden days 

Click to expand...

And the Kiwis are dancing for joy, believe me  There are some fantastic up and coming young riders down here though, who hopefully will get a chance on the world stage!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			I would love it if Tamarillos retirement was shown on tv but think its unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			did we find out why ben went so slowly?
		
Click to expand...

Think he explains on his blog but I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Mind you I would probably blub.

Click to expand...

I know I would!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I bet OT is wishing he'd kept the ride on Land Vision and not gone hunting for ACM!
		
Click to expand...

Great minds


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

NZB Land Vision breaks the flower bed!!!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

clairebearnz said:



			And the Kiwis are dancing for joy, believe me  There are some fantastic up and coming young riders down here though, who hopefully will get a chance on the world stage!
		
Click to expand...

Would like to see Caroline Powell as the 4th rider  Can't wait for London now *bounces*


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Ben Hobday said he was slow as the horse was very strong, not always listening and it was more important to him to get around the course


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Great minds

Click to expand...

Clearly 

Love MK 'I'll go clear inside the time at the Olympics, I promise'  She's fab


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Mollymoomin, yes there was an interview with him, the horse was strong and overly bold and he just wanted to get round safe and clear, said something like 'maybe in a few years time we will come out and put our foot down'


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Sj will be over by 3pm anyway. We'll def see the top 10 don't panic 

Click to expand...

Good haha. Hurry up BBC, we saww all this yesterday


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Would like to see Caroline Powell as the 4th rider  Can't wait for London now *bounces*
		
Click to expand...

Please let me get tickets, please please please!!!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Ohh, looking at the latest sj results the top 10 could be exciting


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Who has put their name down for Olympic tickets? I have


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Please let me get tickets, please please please!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not if you get mine


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Ohh, looking at the latest sj results the top 10 could be exciting 

Click to expand...

can you link me please


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/final_results.aspx


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Not if you get mine 

Click to expand...

No, no defo not the same ones!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Who has put their name down for Olympic tickets? I have  

Click to expand...

ME!


----------



## JustKickOn (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Is this the first year where we've not seen any loose dogs on course?
		
Click to expand...

There's a post in NL about this, orginally posted "Dog abuse" or something like that. Apparently a couple got loose but don't think any interfered with horses.


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			can you link me please 

Click to expand...

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/final_results.aspx

http://twitter.com/#!/HorseAndCountry

There has been a lot of refreshing done down here! 

(It's also 1:22am, NZ time....thankfully, I don't have anywhere I need to be tomorrow).


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

clairebearnz said:



http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2011_results/final_results.aspx

http://twitter.com/#!/HorseAndCountry

There has been a lot of refreshing done down here! 

(It's also 1:22am, NZ time....thankfully, I don't have anywhere I need to be tomorrow).
		
Click to expand...

Impressive dedication!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			ME!
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to, until I realised that yes, i could afford tickets, but there is no way I could afford accomodation and travel


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

fence 11b is the bogey sj fence just so we all know


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

Hi Claire you aren't the only one here in NZ mad enough to be up 

oooh Lenamore is next, come on little one!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

cb, luckily you only have to stay awake for about 35mins!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Nothing wrong with mark's slaps, he said wake up now you old goat! Mark will know exactly what he's got in the tank - its not in his best interests to brutalise or upset his ride - fo those who are horrified with the slapped bum he got!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Shut up Clare and show us the show jumping


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			I wanted to, until I realised that yes, i could afford tickets, but there is no way I could afford accomodation and travel 

Click to expand...

Lalala I can't hear you, it'll be fineeeee!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Think he explains on his blog but I haven't watched it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have looked and  this is what he said...


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

We havent even seen SJ coverage yet and we have over 310 posts on this thread!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Plus, the whips they use now are the squidgy racing whips, they make a lot of noise but aren't half as hard as the older whips!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Here we go  and LMAO @ teapot!!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Also, is anyone watching  on here?


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Yay SJ
Glad all the horses and riders are okay from XC


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

EveningStar said:



			Hi Claire you aren't the only one here in NZ mad enough to be up 

oooh Lenamore is next, come on little one!
		
Click to expand...

 Brilliant! We're insane! 

Go Lenamore!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

SJ is starting very soon. FINALLY!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (25 April 2011)

becca_norrey said:



			I love watching Mary!! she is fab!
		
Click to expand...

  IC is had a very cute face as well love his little snip


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Lalala I can't hear you, it'll be fineeeee!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I would be trying to do it with the remains of a student loan!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Does Tina not own any other tops than that blue one?


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Shut up Clare, Lenamore is jumping!


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

Wooo Lenamore clear


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Plus, the whips they use now are the squidgy racing whips, they make a lot of noise but aren't half as hard as the older whips!
		
Click to expand...

They can still give a pretty good whack though. I know that after I got chased with one by an 8 y/o


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Tell me that cheer was Lenamore clear!

Yesssssss!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Lots of shrieking in the background!


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

EveningStar said:



			Wooo Lenamore clear 

Click to expand...

YaY


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Yes Clare we KNOW! Come the **** on with the coverage!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Alright - I'm on board, shurrup Claireee!!!!!  Oh really come on lets just get in there and watch the rounds!! interviews can come after the action has finished!!


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

Yay lenamore!!!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			They can still give a pretty good whack though. I know that after I got chased with one by an 8 y/o 

Click to expand...

"Like"


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Does Tina not own any other tops than that blue one?
		
Click to expand...

Is it her trot up outfit? If so, she was supposed to be competing so probably got roped into commentating at the last moment and that's all she had smart with her... maybe


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Lenamore is FAB


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Lenamore is 18!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Was that clear?!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Yahooooooo finally BBC!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

At last


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			They can still give a pretty good whack though. I know that after I got chased with one by an 8 y/o 

Click to expand...

But then you don't have the hide of a horse, in either dimensions or toughness, I should imagine


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Hurrah, here's the coverage!!

Retreats to watch from behind the sofa  *bites nails*


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 April 2011)

Mister Pooh is a very nice horse


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Mister Pooh is clear


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Love the way the crowd, even though we have our faves, cheer everyone on with such gusto


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

And gone to the top of the leader board


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Lenamore is 18! 

Click to expand...

NZ seems to produce some wonderful aged competitors. Glengarrick was 20 when he was 7th at WEG 2008!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

is that someone crying in the background?!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			But then you don't have the hide of a horse, in either dimensions or toughness, I should imagine 

Click to expand...

another "like"


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

LOL, so engrossed in the tv, I've just looked up and discovered the cat has dumped a dead mouse at my feet.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

We're a very sporting bunch of people, us horsey sorts, we cheer everyone for a good clear


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Lots of empty seats, that's unusual. Was packed last year when I was there *sighs*


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

I have three windows open!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

LOL "Some of the verticals are very upright"

Aren't they normally upright if they are vertical?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Come on Will!!!

That was a thwack!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			LOL, so engrossed in the tv, I've just looked up and discovered the cat has dumped a dead mouse at my feet.

Click to expand...

sustenance to make sure you don't need to miss any action.  Considerate cat!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

One down!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Oh


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

easter egg anyone? *shares*


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			LOL "Some of the verticals are very upright"

Aren't they normally upright if they are vertical? 

Click to expand...

PMSL!

Oooh we have video - FEITV is a go


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

AND a second, gutted!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

FFS I'd just like to see 30mins of straight SJ please!!! Grrr argh


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Bog off with the interviews!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			sustenance to make sure you don't need to miss any action.  Considerate cat! 

Click to expand...

I've got a Lindt chocolate bunny for sustenance.  The dogs didn't bloomin notice either, useless pair.


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

That oxer is hugely wide


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Easter egg - well seen as I didnt get one yes please!x


----------



## amage (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			LOL "Some of the verticals are very upright"

Aren't they normally upright if they are vertical? 

Click to expand...

I think in this instance they are referring to unforgiving groundlines!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Bog off with the interviews!!! 

Click to expand...

My thoughts precisely - save them for the comedown!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			I've got a Lindt chocolate bunny for sustenance.  The dogs didn't bloomin notice either, useless pair.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I hope they're not your security system then!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Isn't Happy Time lovely


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

I love how Badminton is the top of the eventing game, yet they still use the cardboard numbers and shiny string in the show jumping!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			My thoughts precisely - save them for the comedown! 

Click to expand...

Yeah we could probably get another 3 hours of Badders bliss out of interviews alone!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Nice round for Sam!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

amage said:



			I think in this instance they are referring to unforgiving groundlines!!
		
Click to expand...

I guessed that  Us horsey folk understand when an vertical is very upright, it was just a funny statement


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

*offers choccie around* 

Come on Maryyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Yay! Go Mary


----------



## DarkHorseB (25 April 2011)

Super round from Sam's horse!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Go Mary!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Go Mary Gooooo!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

*bites nails*


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

go mary!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Considering how fast he went, that little horse snapped up every time


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Scotty shut up!


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Fingers crossed for mary!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Lol, I hope they're not your security system then!
		
Click to expand...

Would have hoped so as they are GSDs, but obviously their duties don't extend to mice.  I suppose their excuse could be it was dead therefore couldn't steal the family silver.


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Come on Mary!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Mary just looking happy to be there, she's so cheery!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Would have hoped so as they are GSDs, but obviously their duties don't extend to mice.  I suppose their excuse could be it was dead therefore couldn't steal the family silver.

Click to expand...

Valid point I suppose!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Arghh - get a move on


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Yay!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Well done Mary


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

YAY! Well done Mary!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Love her


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

very nice Mary


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Well done Mary!!


----------



## xspiralx (25 April 2011)

Woooo Mary!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Hell yes!!! Go Mary!!   Fantastic clear!

Ohhhhhh Clare - I do like you but sod off till after?!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Big hug from/for Mary then!


----------



## WandaMare (25 April 2011)

So pleased for Mary, she and IC are fabulous


----------



## PuzzlePatch (25 April 2011)

Mary such a pro!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Would have hoped so as they are GSDs, but obviously their duties don't extend to mice.  I suppose their excuse could be it was dead therefore couldn't steal the family silver.

Click to expand...

At least they are not trying to make you take them out for a walk by gassing the front room out! I think it shows true dedication to watching Badminton in a Toxic Waste Land


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

*bites nails* Go Laura!


----------



## Mrs B (25 April 2011)

Yay Mary!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

I honestly don't mind how the rest do.  I really want Mary to win.


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

I don't think I really care who wins now, want different people for different reasons.


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

I love Rayef, I hope they go clear


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Fingers crossed with Laura


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Oh  asI pressed enter it came down


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Here's still to come in order:

Piggy French 	
Andrew Nicholson (NZL) 	
Nicola Wilson 	
Marina Kohncke (GER) 	
Mark Todd (NZL)


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

1 down for Laura.  I'd love to see NW & OB win.


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

aw bad luck Laura


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Like Lauras saddle cloth now where can I get one?


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			At least they are not trying to make you take them out for a walk by gassing the front room out! I think it shows true dedication to watching Badminton in a Toxic Waste Land 

Click to expand...

  I had that yesterday (well not me the dog if you see what I mean).


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Laura is making a mighty fine job of it. Correction made.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Well done Laura, good first badminton and so cooly ridden in the sj!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Lovely round for Laura, kept her focus after the fence down


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

Laura Collet has so much to be proud of, she is definitely one to watch for the future


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

I have everything crossed for Nic - I don't wish any bad luck on the top two, but it would be great for Nic to win......


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

What a badders debut though, shes going to finish well up the placings, sad to get one down in the SJ but she must be delighted!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Love how Mary ALWAYS mentions the owners first before anyone else.


----------



## WandaMare (25 April 2011)

Well done Laura!

I can hardly breath, too nervewracking to watch now!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Isn't Mary lovely!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Like Lauras saddle cloth now where can I get one?
		
Click to expand...

Ariat 

I want one like WFP had on Navigator, looked like a numnah that was trying to be a saddle cloth.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Come on Piggy


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Piggy seems a really nice rider.


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

Piggy is looking great


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Isn't Mary lovely!  

Click to expand...

She really is, gave me a smile and an autograph after I spat tea out in surprise at seeing her - she made my day


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Piggy is sporting a nice dead sheep/saddlecloth combo...see it IS cool!


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

Just realised I've been chewing my nails for the past 10 minutes, and I'd used them earlier to give the horses a scratch....after they'd been wallowing in the mud created by 100mm or so of rain. Ew. 

*resumes chewing*


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Good but bad


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

I'm about to lose my nails - eek!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

WEll done Piggy!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			She really is, gave me a smile and an autograph after I spat tea out in surprise at seeing her - she made my day 

Click to expand...

She probably thought you had been let out for the day


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Right Mr Nicholson, as much as I like you, the odd rub would be nice to give Nic a bit less pressure


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Three Brit Ladies all riding cracking rounds  Pinkies crossed for Nicola Wilson, she really deserve to do brilliantly


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Daughter just texted from USA, got to give her a running commentary now via text, not got enough hands!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

clairebearnz said:



			Just realised I've been chewing my nails for the past 10 minutes, and I'd used them earlier to give the horses a scratch....after they'd been wallowing in the mud created by 100mm or so of rain. Ew. 

*resumes chewing*
		
Click to expand...

I am LMAO at that!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ariat 

Click to expand...

Ummm will have to talk to my mate in the states, she keeps me supplied with Ariat


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

MBOF loved Nereo - so he'll be cheering them on


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Right Mr Nicholson, as much as I like you, the odd rub would be nice to give Nic a bit less pressure 

Click to expand...

Ditto!

And there it goes!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Well done Piggy!! O and think WFP is a large poly pad numnah?Laura's is a sponsers.


----------



## Mrs B (25 April 2011)

clairebearnz said:



			Just realised I've been chewing my nails for the past 10 minutes, and I'd used them earlier to give the horses a scratch....after they'd been wallowing in the mud created by 100mm or so of rain. Ew. 

*resumes chewing*
		
Click to expand...

Rain.... Rain?

Nope - don't remember what that is!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

OK I want a woman to win it now.


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Right Mr Nicholson, as much as I like you, the odd rub would be nice to give Nic a bit less pressure 

Click to expand...

Just got your (and my!) wish!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Ooops, I just shouted Yay, sorry Mr Nicholson


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Thanks Mr N


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			She probably thought you had been let out for the day  

Click to expand...

I wouldn't have blamed her for jumping to that conclusion   I was about 15 and so excited I was almost mute (after the tea spraying)


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Nereo looks a bit tired maybe?


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Ummm will have to talk to my mate in the states, she keeps me supplied with Ariat

Click to expand...

Ooooo, I have an addiction to Ariat, does she want to be my friend to


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

Andrew's horse does still look full of energy though


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			OK I want a woman to win it now.
		
Click to expand...

You want NW & OB, admit it


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

Go NIC!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Buzzzz get him on the screen NOW


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

*crosses everything* Even my teddy has crossed his paws


----------



## Hels_Bells (25 April 2011)

Oooh go buzz go!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Come on Nicola!!!


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

oh god I feel a bit sick now meep


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Go Buzz


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Come on Nicola and Buzz!! Make our collective days!!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

come on buzz!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Ooooo, I have an addiction to Ariat, does she want to be my friend to 

Click to expand...

Me to I wear so much they should sponser me


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Come on Nicola


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

I feel so nervous for her!


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Come on Nicola!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Scotty - SHUT IT!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Go Buzz  

Shut up mike


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Im not calm either Im sweating!!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			I wouldn't have blamed her for jumping to that conclusion   I was about 15 and so excited I was almost mute (after the tea spraying) 

Click to expand...

She coped with my shadowing her every move at Lowesby horse trials years ago, spent ages answering my every question about King William and let me have my picture taken with Star Appeal as she was off to the XC!
Considering I have no time for anyone I know when I'm competing over tiny fences, she is amazing!


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

dam!


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Oh God Buzzz!!!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

o bum


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Hels_Bells (25 April 2011)

nononononono¬!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Bugger


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR commentators curse


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

No Buzz  still a superb pair!!


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

noooooo, right it's got to be toddy now


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Nook poor Nichols, soo well done really!! Goo Piggy now!!!!


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

oh noooo


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Poor Nic, she deserved that so much


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

What a damn shame, but not as Piggy is still in with a shout.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			She coped with my shadowing her every move at Lowesby horse trials years ago, spent ages answering my every question about King William and let me have my picture taken with Star Appeal as she was off to the XC!
Considering I have no time for anyone I know when I'm competing over tiny fences, she is amazing! 

Click to expand...

Exactly, she is pure class  Great ambassador for the sport


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Right German lady, don't know who you are but let Toddy win please!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Mine was meant to say o no, poor Nichola!!! Stupid fone! Want these to have poles now!!!


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

Just need these two to have two down each......


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Oh Nic   Gutted for her and Buzz!!

Still rooting for this mare too though


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Would like to see Piggy get it now.


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

i love this mare, ~I know they arent british but wouldnt be sorry to see them win


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

mayday mayday FEItv packing up


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

Gosh - aren't I a good sport!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Thats right scotty, they have lots of scope and are careful...


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Nicoleak0 said:



			You want NW & OB, admit it 

Click to expand...


And why would that be...?


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

I wont wish anyone poles down! Good luck german lady!

ah no and last pole down  sheesh bad luck!1


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

bugger


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Aww no  Hate it when everyone has the last fence down  Really sucks! Especially when means you just lost 60k!!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Thats right scotty, they have lots of scope and are careful...
		
Click to expand...

He does keep saying things at the exact right time...

Oh shame, I liked her!


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

OMG my nerves cant stand this Go Toddy.............


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Come on Toddy


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

oh gosh, how mean i am to cheer for the pole to fall oopps


----------



## Hels_Bells (25 April 2011)

Phew - really sorry but it's got to be piggy now... and if not toddy!


----------



## Mrs B (25 April 2011)

Go Toddy!!!!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

SWEATS

what do we reckon - Piggy or Mark?!!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

I am on the edge of my seat now.


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			And why would that be...? 

Click to expand...

I was hoping combined positive thinking might do it! 

Really want a brit to get it but won't object to Toddy!


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Come on Toddy! Good luck to him!


----------



## Lolo (25 April 2011)

Bad luck... I know she's not British, but she's so good!


----------



## FairyCakes (25 April 2011)

Toddy or Piggy to win, can't they draw?!?!


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

come on Toddy, I don't think I can watch


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

Apparently obsessively refreshing the page won't make them jump any faster....come on Toddy!


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

BBC will jinx it for him I think


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

come on then ben and toddy!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

OK come on Toddy, lets have a win for the oldies!


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

PF or MT not sure who I want to win, either is special to be honest


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Shut up bbc!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

And I feel sick as well


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Come on Toddy! (Obviously I'd be thrilled for Piggy but can't wish Toddy anything but well!)


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Help I need to pee!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (25 April 2011)

Comon either would be good!!!


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

They should gag the commentators I think.


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

I still want Piggy to win it though


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

I'm jumping with him - my leg is going!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

**** Well done Toddy!!! ********


----------



## stencilface (25 April 2011)

Yay for him!


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Well done Toddy!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

woooooo fair play!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Yess!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (25 April 2011)

Well done Toddy!!!!!


----------



## Mrs B (25 April 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Oh WELL DONE that man


----------



## teapot (25 April 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Toddy


----------



## 9tails (25 April 2011)

Well done toddy!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

Woooooooooo


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

wooooo, well done toddy


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Well done Toddy


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Yes yes yes:d:d:d:d


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Couldn't have ridden the last any better or judged the time any better! Well done!!


----------



## FairyCakes (25 April 2011)

YESSSSSSSS Todddy!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

Well done Toddy - poor Piggy


----------



## Shrimp (25 April 2011)

Yay well done Toddy! What a legend  
And well done to Piggy too, showed such class


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

Well done Toddy!

Would have liked it to be Piggy but you can't really object to Toddy!

Oli T will be sick!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Well done Mark, Piggy did so well as well, still wish could off been a British Victory!!


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2011)

Bl***y well done mark!!!!! God I couldn't watch xx


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Happy happy guy!!! Bet some people will be distraught at no reins - but his joy was palapable!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Oh no, he dropped the rein, NL will go mad...


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  god that was the most stressful 2mins of my life


----------



## kickonchaps (25 April 2011)

Go Toddy!!! Gutted for Piggy and Nicola but very deserving winner!!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!?


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Think I have just frightened the neighbours screaming as he jumped the last


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

Go toddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

aww look at Land Vision getting kisses!


----------



## Nic (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

yes!  That was odd!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

Also absolutely thrilled for Piggy and Mary   Great placings for them both in the run up to 2012!


----------



## amage (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

Standard practice!


----------



## Vizslak (25 April 2011)

Oli must be sick at having sold Ben to Mark!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Second at Badders for Piggy - no shame in that!!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh no, he dropped the rein, NL will go mad... 

Click to expand...

And he didn't follow to make sure horse was cared for properly (cause his grooms aren't good enough) or pat it nearly enough   

Woooo  best finish from badminton in ages


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh no, he dropped the rein, NL will go mad... 

Click to expand...

Sniggers!


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Oh bless Piggy, I could cry for her.


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Marvellous for Piggy and Mary, got to love them both


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2011)

Bless piggy, she was crying xx


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

lol, yup, what was that about?!


----------



## Llewellyn (25 April 2011)

sniffing fetlock boots thats a weird fetish! lol!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

One of the more bizarre things I've seen!!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

Either they are a crap stalker, or they are checking for any hypersensitive stuff?


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

Pahahahahaha!! NO!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh no, he dropped the rein, NL will go mad... 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

I'm doing an extremely happy (and hopefully, quiet) happy dance. Something tells me it's going to take a while to come down from my hyperactive state....


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Ahhhh, of course! They'll weigh them as well I guess, just looked highly odd!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 April 2011)

Ewwww snooker now, jeez get that OFF!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

See - now is when we need interviews and debrief - for us all to enjoy the Badders glow a little longer!


----------



## 9tails (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Did you see that bloke take of Land Vision's fetlock boot and sniff it!? 

Click to expand...

I think he kissed it....


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (25 April 2011)

Don't think he was sniffing it, would off been an official checkin all the boots ok I would think, should be done before jumping tho really! Very good Badminton but don't think that was the tv was the best  and why in the Eventing essentials were p2's mentioned but no other safety equipment, think hats alot more important!!


----------



## brighteyes (25 April 2011)

clairebearnz said:



			I'm doing an extremely happy (and hopefully, quiet) happy dance. Something tells me it's going to take a while to come down from my hyperactive state....
		
Click to expand...

*passes the Ritalin*  Here I have some left...


----------



## Chloe..x (25 April 2011)

Made up for Toddy, what a comeback he's made after retiring and such a lovely horse he's got.

I was sat on edge because as much as I wanted a British win, I was equally happy for Toddy to take it as he is a true sportsman. Heart went out to Piggy cos even though she didn't win you could see how much it meant to her and Mary as well.

So gutted I wasn't there this year!


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2011)

I videoed it and am now going to watch it again properley!


----------



## mil1212 (25 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Either they are a crap stalker, or they are checking for any hypersensitive stuff?
		
Click to expand...

oh, of course, I hadn't thought of that


----------



## MollyMoomin (25 April 2011)

Love being able to rewind TV, it's a definate sniff!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 April 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Ewwww snooker now, jeez get that OFF!!!
		
Click to expand...

At least my family name can do well in something though...


----------



## PuzzlePatch (25 April 2011)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			See - now is when we need interviews and debrief - for us all to enjoy the Badders glow a little longer!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh no, he dropped the rein, NL will go mad... 

Click to expand...

 
 Poor Piggy, she must be so disappointed..  No Tamarillo then, if anyone finds recorded coverage of his retirement please let us know.  Going to try and at least listen to it.


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2011)

I would of thought they would show tamarillo!


----------



## clairebearnz (25 April 2011)

brighteyes said:



			*passes the Ritalin*  Here I have some left...
		
Click to expand...

Much appreciated. At least my happy dancing is getting some feeling back into my feet


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2011)

Every other sport we get to see the presentation, so why not at Badminton, was quite looking forward to bawling my eyes out when Tam retired

Hey ho back to real life the decorating calls


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Definitely sniffing the boot.  He had gloves on too so probably was some sort of official.


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

Aw Tamarillo got a huge cheer and apparently a standing ovation.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (25 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Aw Tamarillo got a huge cheer and apparently a standing ovation.
		
Click to expand...

Awww, I'd have loved to see that. Would have triggered waterworks, but still lovely


----------



## QUICKFIRE (25 April 2011)

Wonders, if the fetish of fetlock boot sniffing will catch on?  may come a close second to chewing on old hoof


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2011)

They've taken his saddle off and WFP carrying it out, I'm crying and not even watching it.


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2011)

Really pleased for LF and prada too, finished 16th xx


----------



## Chloe..x (25 April 2011)

Also, disappointed the way the presentation was not shown and I would have loved to see Tamarillo's retirement probably would of been reduced to tears as I did when Ellen retired Kanselier, so emotional.


----------



## Katie_B (25 April 2011)

I would have loved to have seen Tamarillo's retirement, I remember being very emotional when Over to You was retired at Burghley a couple of years ago.


----------

